# How much wood fits in the back of a Ford Ranger?



## ribs1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Anybody know how much wood I can pack in the bed of my truck?
I have an extended cab, so I think it is a 6 foot bed.  I am guessing about 1/2 cord?
Thanks


----------



## CrawfordCentury (Dec 12, 2009)

Third of a cord is closer to reality. Might get closer to a half with siderails and a headache rack. Careful on them leafsprings.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 12, 2009)

Just filled one last month 1/3 is pushing the springs pretty good


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 12, 2009)

ribs1 said:
			
		

> How much wood fits in the back of a Ford Ranger?




I'm not sure but whatever amount fits I purpose we call it a "ranger cord"


----------



## smokinj (Dec 12, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> ribs1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about Ranger Rick Cord or RRC for short because its not very much!


----------



## CrawfordCentury (Dec 12, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> ribs1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've heard it said that the face cord unit has its origins in what would fit easily in the back of a p/u. My FIL has a '49F1 whose bed capacity is about the same as my 2k Ranger - about a 1/3 cord, roughly a face cord.


----------



## adrpga498 (Dec 12, 2009)

I have the same truck and I figure on 1/3rd cord max. I'm more concerned about weight. When I get a nice scrounge and I can make multiple trips I won't over load and for my needs I make 4 trips and figure that as a nice cord.


----------



## CrawfordCentury (Dec 12, 2009)

adrpga498 said:
			
		

> I have the same truck and I figure on 1/3rd cord max. I'm more concerned about weight. When I get a nice scrounge and I can make multiple trips I won't over load and for my needs I make 4 trips and figure that as a nice cord.



Yup. The Ole Ranger's seen a lotta use. She a good girl. But a tired one. So I take it easier on her nowadays. Ever since I heard her goan so quietly and so pathetically under the heft of a heaping load of white oak. (You kust don't see much white oak this far up. Good score and I got greedy)

Also, too, there can get to be a point that free wood ain't free no more. That's what I tell myself when a round bounces off the back windshield if I ain;t being too careful.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 12, 2009)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Done.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 12, 2009)

holds more if newer and if 4x4. also holds more if its rear fenders are rusted out enough so you can max out spring compression. holds even more when you borrow the truck.


----------



## ribs1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> holds more if newer and if 4x4. also holds more if its rear fenders are rusted out enough so you can max out spring compression. holds even more when you borrow the truck.



Thats funny.
I think it's probably time to buy a trailer.  I am still pretty new at scrounging but I am already tired of multiple trips.
Mine is a '95 with 175,000 on her.  Still runs like a top.


----------



## gregp553 (Dec 12, 2009)

About a third of a cord is right, and I leave a couple big oak rounds in there for winter traction.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 13, 2009)

Depends on how you stack it


----------



## donmattingly (Dec 13, 2009)

1/3 of a cord for sure. Before I got wood delivered in log length, I would pick it up in 4 foot lengths. 5 cords would take me 15 trips.


----------



## fossil (Dec 13, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's common knowledge that a Rick is meaningless.  My wife reminds me all the time.  Rick


----------



## rowerwet (Dec 13, 2009)

big thing to worry about is not how much it will hold, but how will it stop, rangers aren't know for their brakes.


----------



## madrone (Dec 13, 2009)

1/3 cord, but riding low. The brakes are fine but the steering feels weird.


----------



## rowerwet (Dec 13, 2009)

with my rangers (I am on my third) I loaded them until the wheels were level with the top of the wheel well, never had a problem. 
I can't believe Ford may not have a true small truck to replace the Ranger, now they are talking about a shorter F-150, I like the car size to them my self.


----------



## burntime (Dec 13, 2009)

I have coil over shocks that add to the capacity.  I haul a face cord, up to a half cord  is the absolute max and you better take it easy.  Of course this is wet wood not seasoned.


----------



## madrone (Dec 13, 2009)

rowerwet said:
			
		

> with my rangers (I am on my third) I loaded them until the wheels were level with the top of the wheel well, never had a problem.
> I can't believe Ford may not have a true small truck to replace the Ranger, now they are talking about a shorter F-150, I like the car size to them my self.



I desperately want the crew cab diesel version they won't sell over here. Why they won't is beyond me. They'd sell thousands.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 14, 2009)

1/3 cord if you load it right up . . . but the Ranger's suspension may be taxed.


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 14, 2009)

It is never worth it to break your truck. When in doubt, I will
always load a bit light. 

No matter what I am carrying.


----------



## TreePapa (Dec 18, 2009)

Before I added the crossbed tool box, I prolly fit about 1/3 cord in my '94 standard bed Ferd Ranger. Now, I might fit 1/4 cord if I pack it tight and load it high.

Never have any prob. w/ the brakes, 'tho. My mechanic used HD discs, rotors, pads, shoes, etc. on the last brake job. Brakes REALLY WELL ... so well, you gotta get used to the brakes or you make your face and steering wheel get together.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## ROBERT F (Dec 18, 2009)

TreePapa said:
			
		

> Before I added the crossbed tool box, I prolly fit about 1/3 cord in my '94 standard bed Ferd Ranger. Now, I might fit 1/4 cord if I pack it tight and load it high.Never have any prob. w/ the brakes, 'tho. My mechanic used HD discs, rotors, pads, shoes, etc. on the last brake job. Brakes REALLY WELL ... so well, you gotta get used to the brakes or you make your face and steering wheel get together.Peace,- Sequoia


what? no seat belt?  probly cut in shorts and flip flops too?  split in the nude?


----------

